# Workshop heaters



## Shortcut (Jan 25, 2010)

I have a small fan heater which I use in the home.
It's 3 kw and cost arrd $60, works fine in the home.
I have also used it in the workshop during winter.
As winter rears it's head, I am considering purchasing an industrial 3kw heater...that's the max we can plug in and go inside our home and garage systems in the UK without a separate line being installed.
So why are the same kw heaters coming in at 160$ to $200?
They have the same output, are a little larger, they are mass produced in China.....so is it just the fan size that heats up a larger area faster?

ohh and are they a good investment????
M


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

M,

Assuming the heater is an "electrical resistance" type (vs. a heat pump or electronic ignition for some other fuel), a 3kW heater will put out about 10,240 BTUs whether its a residential model, commercial or industrial model. While the industrial unit may have a larger fan that dissipates the heat more, to actual heat should be the same. Why the difference? Let's consider a 1500 watt blow driers, for drying one's hair.

Here in Alaska you can buy a cheapie for about $10. That unit will be very noisy and likely give off a wee bit of burning smell as it is used. It has cheap, poorly made bushings and a cheaply made fan for cooling the motor and blowing the air. It's a disposable unit and if it lasts you two years using it once a day (100 times), you replace it.

The barber / hair stylist cuts perhaps 15 heads of hair a day. At that rate the cheap dryer would last about a week, so they buy a commercial model that sells for perhaps $100 or so. This fan likely has well made, sealed bushings and a reasonably-made fan. It also likely carries enough air that you don't get the burning smell. It lasts perhaps 1-2 years being used 15 times per day.

Then there's the industrial heater. It might still be 1,500 watts but is used 24 hours per day, 36 days a year. When it fails the assembly line its in must be shut down until it is replaced. This heater likely has sealed ball bearings and moves enough air to ensure no internal burning. It is likely thermally insulated so the outside of the heater doesn't get hot enough to burn a worker. It likely has a timer circuit that lets the fan run for a bit after the heater is turned off, to cool the insides. This unit is likely designed to be able to go 12 months or more without maintenance (or at least minimal maintenance) and may last 2 - 5 years, and cost $500 - $1,000.

In your home heater, what you should expect to be buying is quality of components and life expectancy. What you actually get will depend upon the vendor. What's right for you depends upon your needs, wants and of course, willingness to pay.


----------



## Shortcut (Jan 25, 2010)

Thankyou moderators

It just goes to show that you care aout the forum members....and thank's for the reply
M


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

You're welcome... and thank you...


----------



## PeterWalters (Dec 16, 2020)

I have Mr. Heater F232000 MH9BX Buddy and definitely it is one of the best heater on the market. I have had one of these for some years now, purchased through Amazon. I've taken in camping and also have used it as an emergency heater here in the foothills of the Sierra Nevadas when we've had power outages in bad winter storms. In every case we've had, this heater has kept us warm and toasty. If you keep the heater heating around 230 - 250 square feet, it will be very comfortable and warm. The heater lighting procedure is pretty straightforward and you get roughly an evening's worth of heat off a single bottle of fuel. I purchased the adapter to use the heater with a 5 gallon LP tank and it works great. Highly recommended.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Peter.


----------



## Flipsaw (Mar 11, 2016)

Why are people answering threads from years ago ??? And is Router Forums being hacked by a Cricket Fan ??


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Considering the post is 10 years old I'm sure there are more options in 2020 than there was in 2010.

I wasn't on here for many years. Everything old is new too me.. 

Except the guy in the mirror...


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Flipsaw said:


> Why are people answering threads from years ago ??? And is Router Forums being hacked by a Cricket Fan ??


Flip, the new forum software is "recommending" posts to everyone, so if you don't look at the date of the original post it looks new.

As for the Cricket topics.... the Googlebots out there are catching on to our Administrator's name (Cricket) and spamming us with posts. Then, the algorithms scans us the next time and finds more Cricket related posts and so on and so forth.


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

I've read a lot of old posts that have incorrect information in them. Many will say do a search, do a search.. if the search results are incorrect, the information is void. So if an old post needs new updated information I'm all for it...


----------

